# Happy 11th "Hopalong" Kaiser!



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Happy Birthday to my dearest old friend.









May you continue to <u>never</u> act your age!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

you handsome devil!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to The Great Kaiser!!! Just gorgeous and amazing for an 11 year old. The spark of life in his eyes illuminates his whole being. Gorgeous pictures of a fighter!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy birthday, Kaiser! Morgan says what's the point of acting your age?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

#11!
Wishing you a yummy raw steak for dinner!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday "Kaiser"!! May you have many more..........


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY my dear boy!!









Ps> he looks GREAT for 11


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kaiser! Beautiful, gorgeous, and handsome! May you have many many more bouncing, happy, wonderful years!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Bark Day and many more!!! What a handsome, amazing dog!!


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Kaiser!

Why act his age when he doesn't look it!









But seriously, looking at those pictures, I would have never thought this is an 11 year old!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope you have a wonderful Birthday Kaiser and get lots and lots of treats! Wishing you many more happy years headed your way!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday hansome!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Kaiser and to many MANY more!!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

He looks great Chris!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Kaiser. May you continue to maintain that zest for life for many years to come.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Kaiser, and many more!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

* <span style="color: #3366FF"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 17pt'> Wishing you a very ... 
HAPPY 11th BIRTHDAY DEAR KAISER 
& MANY MORE!!!</span> </span> </span> *


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday Big Boy... Hugs from us in Maryland. You are the epidome of what a German shepherd is all about!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

old guy!!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

handsome man!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't often look in this section but for Kaiser's birthday it was not a choice!!

Happy birthday Kaiser, gorgeous boy!!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Happy Birthday young man and may you have many, many more. Keep on doing whatever you are doing cause you sure are handsome.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Happy 11th Handsome!
Many, many more......


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy 11th Birthday!!!


----------

